# This too is Groundhog Day



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

En français

This is getting ridiculous - now, only ONE video per post

Last Thursday, I put together a montage for *Groundhog Day*, and the music of shadows.

However, Groundhog Day has come to mean something entirely different in recent years. No, it has nothing to do with groundhogs predicting a shorter or longer winter, but rather has to do with, well... why explain when I can show you:






Yes, the 1993 classic film starring Bill Murray and Andie MacDowell.

In the spirit of _that _Groundhog Day, I thiought it would be appropriate to have a _do-over_ of one of our past music montages - actually a montage I first concocted on September 30th of last year.

So, let me call this our "Three E's in Beethoven" Groundhog Day. This gives me a chance to tick the box on our ongoing Beethoven Project _on YouTube_ where we have been stockpiling all nine Beethoven symphonies and notable major works.



> There are three "E" in Beethoven (haven't you noticed?) [Today, they] stand for three major Beethoven works that begin with the letter *E*, and all three seem to share something in common: Beethoven's political views and outrage towards tyranny and his change of heart with respect to Napoleon.


*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*​
*Overture to Egmont, op. 84*
Lorin Maazel conducts the New-York Philharmonic





*Pinao Concerto no. 5 in E Flat Major, op. 73 (Emperor)*
Glenn Gould and the Toronto Symphony under Karel Ancerl
[Complete Performance]

*Symphony no. 3, in EFlat Major, op. 55 (Eroica)*
Wilhelm Furtwangler conducts the Berliner Philharmoniker
[Complete Performance]

Happy Listening!

*February 10, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "This & That" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentary February 10 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------

